# Compiz Fusion -no funciona- disabling 3D rasterization

## CiScOh4x0r

Tengo, el siguiente problema.... Hace unos días, todo funcionaba muy bien, instale una que otra cosa... Supongo que lo más relevante fue vmware-workstation para probar la capabilidad de directx, todo funciono muy bien, de pronto, al encender mi pc, ya no funcionaba ni INTEL chipset, ni en gentoo, ni en windows de vmware...

al hacer glxinfo o glxgears dice lo siguiente: 

disabling 3D rasterization

Segmentation fault

He probado, reinstalando Xorg, mesa, intel-drivers, etc...

Edito: Y el "Driconf" me dice lo siguiente:

```
disabling 3D rasterization

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/driconf", line 28, in <module>

    driconf.main()

  File "/usr/lib/driconf/driconf.py", line 52, in main

    commonui.dpy = dri.DisplayInfo ()

  File "/usr/lib/driconf/dri.py", line 396, in __init__

    self.getScreen (i)

  File "/usr/lib/driconf/dri.py", line 411, in getScreen

    screen = ScreenInfo (i, self.dpy)

  File "/usr/lib/driconf/dri.py", line 380, in __init__

    self.glxInfo = GLXInfo (screen, dpy)

  File "/usr/lib/driconf/dri.py", line 349, in __init__

    raise DRIError ("glxinfo killed by signal " + signal + ".")

TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'int' objects

```

mi info es:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4300_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 May 2009 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.29

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib isdnlog java javascript jpeg libnotify mdnsresponder-compat midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection scanner session spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vcd vga vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

¿alguna idea?   :Razz: 

----------

## Txema

Según he visto, Driconf llama a glxinfo para reunir información, su fallo se debe por tanto al fallo de glxinfo, así que no sirve de mucho.

Pega el log de Xorg y las versiones de paquetes instalados, xorg, driver de intel,...

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Perdón por entrometerme: VMware con soporte directx? Eso quiere decir que se puede virtualizar windows y correr juegos de forma nativa?

De ser así que resultado te dió?

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Por lo que sé (y es muy posible que me equivoque) vmware, aunque tenga soporte para directx, no tiene acceso directo al hardware de vídeo, usa una tarjeta emulada con drivers propios de dicha emulación, por lo que dudo mucho que se le pueda exigir mucho al soporte de directX.

Creo yo  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola, agradezco la atención prestada... A ver...

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux GeNtOo-BoX 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Mon May 11 16:50:34 CST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 11 May 2009  02:30:42PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

```

Drivers Intel: xf86-video-intel 2.6.3-r1

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux GeNtOo-BoX 2.6.29-gentoo-r3 #3 SMP Mon May 11 16:50:34 CST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 11 May 2009  02:30:42PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 12 06:00:04 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x1500

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfdf00000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfdf80000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000ff00/8

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFDF00000

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (104, 131)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000b00

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [5] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [6] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [9] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [10] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 363776 total, 17 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1455036 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 34406400 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x000000005f820000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00129fff: fake bufmgr (1024 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0012a000-0x0012afff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000005f92a000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: front buffer (16384 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x040cffff: exa offscreen (33600 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0000f001) indicates ring buffer enabled

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Failed

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 337 x 270

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: always reports core events

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found 15 mouse buttons

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found keys

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Configuring as keyboard

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: always reports core events

(**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Found keys

(II) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard & Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse

(**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 9820

exaCopyDirty: Pending damage region empty!
```

Xorg, lo configure con Xorg -configure... -Y hace unos días todo me funcionaba muy bien, solo hice una que otra actualización que no le preste atención, y no podía instalar gnome-settings-daemon, hasta hace poco, que salieron otras, me dejo instalarlo.-

Respondiendo el tema de Vmware,  está en pleno desarrollo aún, y lo pude probar, porque mis hermanos juegan esto llamado MapleStory, y lo consegui instalar, y lo corria, el problema es que me daba la imagen en verde... Encontre un manual para instalar y correr el juego, en donde decia que usara el Driconf... Eso fue lo que hice, días después no me funciono tanto en linux como en windows; pero si he leido que corre uno que otro juego   :Laughing: 

Y efectivamente usa una tarjeta emulada con drivers propios de la emulación, así que como mencione, esta en pleno desarrollo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Por lo que sé (y es muy posible que me equivoque) vmware, aunque tenga soporte para directx, no tiene acceso directo al hardware de vídeo, usa una tarjeta emulada con drivers propios de dicha emulación, por lo que dudo mucho que se le pueda exigir mucho al soporte de directX.
> 
> Creo yo 
> 
> Saludos.

 

Estaban trabajando en aceleración 3d por hardware en vmware, pero no tengo ni idea de como va la cosa. 

Los muchachos de virtualbox están haciendo lo propio también, y ya tienen aceleración 3d por hardware desde 2.2.0, aunque por ahora tan solo se soporta opengl (ya hay planes para directx).

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog

----------

## Txema

Pues aquí parece estar el problema:

 *Quote:*   

> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0 
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) 
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) 
> ...

 

¿Tienes instalado el paquete x11-base/x11-drm? porque veo un bug que puede tener algo que ver (x11-base/x11-drm-20071019 breaks DRI with intel video)

Es curioso, veo varios bugs de problemas de DRI con drivers intel pero todos ellos de versiones del driver y del kernel mas antiguas que las tuyas... ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/204762/+viewstatus )

Pega tu xorg.conf.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   Por lo que sé (y es muy posible que me equivoque) vmware, aunque tenga soporte para directx, no tiene acceso directo al hardware de vídeo, usa una tarjeta emulada con drivers propios de dicha emulación, por lo que dudo mucho que se le pueda exigir mucho al soporte de directX.
> 
> Creo yo 
> 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 

Que buenas noticias! Ya lo voy a mirar con mas detenimiento cuando pueda...

Salud!

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Este es mi xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Y no, no tengo instalado el paquete x11-base/x11-drm

----------

## Txema

Quizás lo mejor sería que alguien con experiencia en tarjetas intel ayudara, pero mientras tanto lo seguiré intentado  :Wink: 

Prueba a poner esto al final de tu xorg.conf y reinicia:

```
Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Además he encontrado otro bug que se parece mucho mucho a tu problema: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-bugs/2008/2/22/954974

He encontrado otra cosa interesante: http://marc.info/?t=123590765500004&r=1&w=2 ¿puedes probar con un kernel 2.6.27?

Saludos.

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

He probado todo, hasta agotar recursos, aún usando la arquitectura inestable de amd64, he desenmascarado los paquetes de driver de intel, xorg-server y xorg-x11, y ni aún así me funciona...

En primera instancia, instalando el driver de intel, y agregando UXA y TILING false, con el kernel 2.6.29, llega hasta GDM, inicio mi usuario y de pronto me saca, si sigo intentado, me aparece un error que dice "the greeter application it's not working"... y no funciona...

Ahora bien, compilando un kernel anterior con el driver i810, y no el nuevo, como dice el howto, si puedo entrar, y puedo trabajar, eso si, sin nada de compiz, ni rendering...

Si actualizo xorg-server y xorg-x11, a las ultimas versiónes que en este caso seria

xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r1

xorg-x11-7.4

Ni si quiera me funciona el mouse y el teclado...

Así que empiezo a creer, que es problema de el driver.... A menos que haya alguna sugerencia mejor, o que alguien tenga funcionando bien todo esto, teniendo un chipset INTEL...   :Laughing: 

Agradezco la atención prestada Txema  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *CiScOh4x0r wrote:*   

> Si actualizo xorg-server y xorg-x11, a las ultimas versiónes que en este caso seria
> 
> xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r1
> 
> xorg-x11-7.4
> ...

 

No tengo experiencia con aceleradoras intel como para aportar algo productivo, pero respecto al teclado y mouse, si compilas xorg-server con la use flag hal activada, entonces es hal y no xorg el encargado de gestionar los dispositivos de entrada usando el driver evdev.

Al usar evdev, no se lee la sección input devices de tu xorg.conf.

O compilas xorg-server con -hal o especificas tus dispositivos de entrada por medio del driver evdev. Hay unos cuantos hilos en el foro hablando del tema.

Salud!

----------

